# Guppy bothering Platy?



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

I just added a male and female guppy to my 20g. There were already a small school of neon tetras and two sunburst platies (1 male and 1 female). Everything was fine until I added the 2 guppys. It seems like the male guppy keeps bugging the male platy. It would follow him around alot and I don't know if this is harming the platy. Is this normal or should I separate them? I also read that perhaps I need to adjust the M-F ratio. Any help would be appreciated. 

P.s. 1 day after adding the guppies I noticed a small baby floating around. I'm not sure if it is from the platies or the guppies. It's not orange like the platies so I'm guessing it's from the guppies. Either way, I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You are correct in wanting to adjust your m/f ratio. The ideal situation is 3 females per male. This will spread out the male's aggression out more and prevent undue harassment (they will still try to mate like mad but one female won't get the brunt of it).


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Simpte. So should I add a platy or guppy? I would think add a platy so the guppy would feel less inclined to harass the platies but you could also reason adding a guppy so he'll have one of his kind to play with.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If possible, add both females. If not add the guppy females. Be prepared for kids


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

Well I haven't had time to pick up the females just yet. I've noticed, however, that the platy doesnt look so hot. The scales seem to be flaking off and he swims a little odd lately. The guppy bugs him to death but I don't think he ever nips the platy. I feel really bad for the poor guy and makes me resent the guppy more and more for hurting him. I thought of a quarantine tank to separate the two for a while but dont have one set up right now. I want the best for my poor platy but don't know what to do. Should he be alright for a few more days until I can get the females? And once I do, I feel there is no guarantee that he will get better. Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He will get better once the stress stops.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

hey deep, i am pretty sure that fry have been eaten... but don't worry, they will drop fry once a month or so.


----------

